# Seeking training partner PNW U.S.A. For ICSA distance curriculum



## anothercupofsanka (Dec 11, 2020)

Hi

I hope this is an appropriate thread.  I’m looking for one training partner to go through the ICSA distance curriculum with. I am located in the pnw. I will also share whatever I already know about Systema.  I do have some level of training, I’m just in a situation where I really want to train independently.  

must be LGBT friendly. Must be open to training outside in all weather conditions including snow.  

Any martial arts background is acceptable but I don’t think me working with an absolute virgin to martial arts is a good idea.  I do want to stay focused on Systema.  

Again, sorry if this post is prohibited.  If it is mods please delete it.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 11, 2020)

You may want to clarify your location a bit. We have members located in the pacific northwest, but considering that from one point in the PNW to another could be a 12+ hour drive, not sure that such a broad range would be useful for getting replies.


----------



## anothercupofsanka (Dec 11, 2020)

I’m concerned about stalkers and creeps.  Plus I am open to doing a pretty good drive if I were to find a good training partner.


----------



## jobo (Dec 11, 2020)

anothercupofsanka said:


> I’m concerned about stalkers and creeps.  Plus I am open to doing a pretty good drive if I were to find a good training partner.


good to be carefull, but i think you might be safe narrowing it down to 500 sq miles


----------



## Steve (Dec 11, 2020)

@Brian King hasn't been very active here in recent months, but he's in the PNW and he's a Systema guy.  Seems pretty friendly, not a creep or a stalker, as far as I can tell.  Though he may have the same concerns about you.  That's the problem with requests like this.  

Maybe he will respond and give you some leads.


----------



## anothercupofsanka (Dec 11, 2020)

I don’t think Brian’s gonna be a good candidate. He’s retired from what I understand and he’s so advanced why would he want to go through the ICSA curriculum.  

Anyone on the I-5 corridor from the Canadian border to Eugene would be acceptable.


----------



## Steve (Dec 11, 2020)

anothercupofsanka said:


> I don’t think Brian’s gonna be a good candidate. He’s retired from what I understand and he’s so advanced why would he want to go through the ICSA curriculum.
> 
> Anyone on the I-5 corridor from the Canadian border to Eugene would be acceptable.


As I said, he may be able to give you some leads.


----------



## anothercupofsanka (Dec 11, 2020)

Oh I didn’t catch that.  That would be cool.  

and yeah there is going to be some screening and trust building before we go out in the woods and start hitting each other with shovels.


----------



## Brian King (Dec 13, 2020)

Have you reached out to Kevin? That is his organization and curriculum and he might have a list of locals interested in his work close to you that would be open for training. Lots of Systema folks around that area and I am sure that the combat Systema crowd must also be around. Good luck. 
Also, don't worry on if a person is advanced or not. Advanced folks work on their things while newer students work on theirs even while working the same drills together. 
Regards
Brian King


----------



## anothercupofsanka (Dec 14, 2020)

Thanks Brian, I talked to Kevin and we’re fine with me beginning the curriculum which doesn’t really even necessitate a partner. If you know anyone please PM me.  

I just feel better safety and consent wise working with someone who has some kind of an introduction to martial arts. Doesn’t have to be anyone advanced.

or are you saying I really should be fine with an absolute virgin for my proposed colearning adventure?


----------



## jobo (Dec 15, 2020)

anothercupofsanka said:


> Thanks Brian, I talked to Kevin and we’re fine with me beginning the curriculum which doesn’t really even necessitate a partner. If you know anyone please PM me.
> 
> I just feel better safety and consent wise working with someone who has some kind of an introduction to martial arts. Doesn’t have to be anyone advanced.
> 
> or are you saying I really should be fine with an absolute virgin for my proposed colearning adventure?


for most things, some one slightly better/ experienced,  is best,  though then obviously they miss out by training with you, 

in a supervised enviroment, it nots the bigest issue, in a disyance learning situation were feed back loops can run in to weeks, there a real risk that two people with absolutly no idea of what they are doing will just invent their own style


----------



## anothercupofsanka (Dec 15, 2020)

@jobo 

I was kinda asking Brian that.  

I have several years experience with systema, I think I’ll be fine at not inventing my own style. Which I kinda wouldn’t mind to some extent actually.  Plus the distance learning situation is itself supervised.


----------



## anothercupofsanka (Dec 15, 2020)

I appreciate everyone’s input and I am patient in seeking a training partner.  Can this thread kinda rest for a while? If anyone is interested in training with me please send a message to my account, thank you.


----------

